# PF tek: Cambodian Grow Report



## AchillesLast (Aug 4, 2008)

Cambodian Mushroom Grow
Reference Tek:
http://www.shroomery.org/8411/The-Magic-Mushrooms-Growers-Guide
I am following this tek completely.

Supplies:
· Vermiculite
· Brown Rice Flour
· ½ pint jars
· Distilled Water

Procedure (6 jars):
1. Vermiculite and Brown Rice Flour (BRF) are first put in the oven at 200 degrees for 20 min.
2. Next jars are cleaned and top ½ inch is rubbed down with an alcohol wipe.
3. Jars are gently filled with: 2/3 cup Vermiculite, ¼ cup BRF and ¼ Cup water.
4. The top ½ inch or ¾ is filled with dry Vermiculite to prevent airborne contaminants. 
5. Half of the jars have the lids flipped with rubber side up and half of the jars are screwed on regularly. I am determining if this placement of the lid changes colonization time or not.
6. Jars are placed in a very low boiling bath for 45 min to steam and sterilize the contents of the jars. The jars are cooled to room temperature in this bath (7 hours later).
7. After jars are room temperature, jars are inoculated with about 1 cc of Cambodian spores.
8. Jars are fitted with coffee filter tops to prevent contamination but allow airflow.
9. Jars are placed in a dark closet with some indirect sunlight.

Report:
This is a first time shroom grow for me. It was a little nervous preparing these jars late at night with my parents sleeping upstairs. I could just imagine them coming down as I&#8217;m mixing BRF and Vermiculite into little ½ pint jars. Either way, I am feeling pretty confident for a first time operation. I have been as sterile as possible. Whenever I am handling the jars I typically wear latex gloves and I try to disinfect/clean anything that may come into contact with the substrate.

Concerns:
This is a first time project for me, and I am concerned that the cakes do not have enough water because they are very paste-like. Is this normal consistency for PF tek cakes?
Also, even though I am following this tek and it suggests 2/3 cup Vermiculite, ¼ cup BRF and ¼ water to fill a ½ pint jar, this substrate material was too much for one jar. I ended up having a decent amount left over. Should I be worried that the balance will be thrown off inside the jars?

Terrarium:
I am following this setup almost exactly for my Semi-automated terrarium.
http://www.shroomery.org/9045/The-Economy-Semi-Automated-Terrariumhttp://www.shroomery.org/8411/The-Magic-Mushrooms-Growers-Guide

Updates:
I will update in a few days (3-5) with pictures as the jars start to colonize.
I will also update with pictures of my Terrarium setup.


Please post comments, encouragements, criticisms and suggestions thanks!


----------



## AchillesLast (Aug 4, 2008)

Reserved for pictures.


----------



## AchillesLast (Aug 6, 2008)

Update: Day 3

Sorry no pics yet! I haven't had the heart to disturb my jars too much because there is no signs of growth yet. Which is normal at this stage, but I just want to do as little pestering as possible. Just leave these jars alone like teenagers and watch em produce.

However, I do have an update as to a weird smell that is coming out of one of the jars. When I get home from work tonight I will isolating this jar in a ziplock bag to prevent it from spreading a possible contamination.

I will be posting pictures tonight of my terrarium set up and grow area.


----------



## canadianreefer (Aug 6, 2008)

Uh-oh dude, get that smelly jar out of there!
I made the same mistake on my first time and said I'll wait until I get home from school to isolate the possibly contaminated jar.
_BIG_ mistake... 9 jars gone between morning and afternoon
Isolate it _ASAP_ and aside from puting it in a bag, move it to another location in whatever room it's in.
You _really_ don't want contamination, dude.


----------



## AchillesLast (Aug 6, 2008)

Alright will do. I will definitely move it and isolate it as soon as possible. It isn't showing any visible signs of growth yet so I'm not too worried about it spreading at this stage. It just smells a little funky haha. I dont want to totally abandon the smelly jar yet for a couple reasons. Mainly, its my first time and I want to see what happens so I'll know for next time.


----------



## canadianreefer (Aug 6, 2008)

Ah yeah makes sense...

Funky smell could be mycelium, but since you said it's not realy colonized then it wouldn't be in this case.

Keep in mind, that mold can spread even before mycelium grows - at least in my experience lol...

Good luck


----------



## AchillesLast (Aug 6, 2008)

Yeah, thanks man for watching  It will definitely help to get other people's insight in this project especially as the jars start colonizing and I get closer to the birthing stage. Keep an eye out on my thread as that stage gets closer, because Im sure I will have questions as problems/concerns become more apparent.


----------



## AchillesLast (Aug 8, 2008)

Day 5 since inocculation.

Still no signs of growth on any of the jars. However, some of the jars are starting to get a mushroom scent which is a good sign. I have removed the suspect jar from the incubator and have placed it in a ziplock bag. It is starting to get a powerful rancid smell. I am very certain it is contaiminated, but I would like to hold onto it to see what kind of contaiminate grows. I'm curious to see what I got instead of shrooms out of that jar for next time haha. I am very careful to keep it away from the other jars.

Here are a few pics of the jars. The only camera I have is this little shitty webcam so that's one reason I'm not taking more pics and another reason why the pics are such shitty quality.

The first one is a nice pic of all my jars sleeping. And the next pic is an upclose of one of the jars. All of the jars look like this one right now, no signs of growth.

The jars are being keep around 77-84 degrees in my closet.


----------



## AchillesLast (Aug 8, 2008)

AchillesLast said:


> Reserved for pictures.


Well I guess you can't edit really old posts, so here is a pic of my grow area I was going to include here earlier.

I am using an aquarium as a terrarium with a filtered air pump for FAE. I am planning on layering the bottom with perlite and then filling with water to increase humidity.


----------



## canadianreefer (Aug 8, 2008)

sweeeet dude lookin' good 

i harvested my first crop today  
not gonna go hijacking your thread but if you wanna check it out, here it is..
i'll be posting harvest pics tonight...
https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/96854-psilocybe-cubensis-golden-teacher-grow.html

keep us updated on your grow!


----------



## AchillesLast (Aug 11, 2008)

Alright so back from vacation this weekend and boy did these jars do a lot!

Let's see it's 6 days since inoculation.

I have thrown out the questionable jar as it developed wet rot from some sort of bacteria. I opened the ziplock bag the jar was kept in and I almost threw up from the awful smell that come out of the bag. I zipped it up immediately and threw everything out.

2 jars are starting to get white fuzzies poking out of the substrate. The jars do not smell bad all and are starting to get a mushroom aroma; so I am hoping this is my first signs of healthy mycelium!

There seems to be a problem with the other 3 jars though. They have developed small pinhead-size orange spots on the substrate in random places. There is no sign of any mycelium in these jars just a handful of small orange spots. The jars DO NOT smell foul or rank at all. They smell distinctly mushroomy. I have spent an extensive time on shroomery.org to try and identify what is going on, and I've come to a couple conclusions.

A) the beginning signs of lipstick mold 

B) possible rust spots from the jars or possibly the BRF has gotten some tinting. If this is the case, nothing to worry about.

C) Possible mycelium piss? Not sure, since there isn't any mycelium. 

Everyone on shroomery.org seems to be dumbfounded by these tiny bright orange spots.

I have decided to isolate said jars and keep track of the orange spots. If it is some sort of mold it should start to grow very rapidly in the next few days. I will keep an eye on it. 

Anyone have any ideas on what these tiny orange spots could be? Hopefully these orange spots turn out to be a fluke and mycelium starts to grow. I will be sad if I have to toss 4 out of 6 jars  However, it will be a learning lesson in sterilization for next time I suppose.

P.S. I will be updating with pictures when I come home from work tonight. Hopefully my shitty camera can capture whatever is in my jars.


----------



## nashbar (Aug 11, 2008)

any pictures of the orange spots?

i've never seen any orange spots...


----------



## canadianreefer (Aug 11, 2008)

AchillesLast said:


> I opened the ziplock bag the jar was kept in and I almost threw up from the awful smell that come out of the bag. I zipped it up immediately and threw everything out.


I hope you did this outside... you don't want mold spores floating around your room and attaching to your clothes and moving around. It could seriously jeopardize your other jars. If you did open it indoors, I'd give a nice spray with lysol dissinfectant. Just my opinion.



AchillesLast said:


> The jars do not smell bad all and are starting to get a mushroom aroma; so I am hoping this is my first signs of healthy mycelium!


Sweeet!!



AchillesLast said:


> There seems to be a problem with the other 3 jars though. They have developed small pinhead-size orange spots on the substrate in random places.


I had this happen to me once too. I think my conclusion though was that it was just pieces of vermiculite pressed up against the inside of the jars. That's what people told me they thought it was and it made quite a bit of sense. Still be cautious though...

Keep us updated


----------



## nashbar (Aug 11, 2008)

i guess i missed the part about boiling the jars...

after 6 days, you should be able to see distinct strands of mycellium and no signs of anything else... maybe couple more days, anything that isn't white strands of mycellium is trash...

PFTEK jars either work right away or they don't...

if you don't see mycellium, like in all the pictures of PFTEK jars, something might be wrong.

my advice, splurge, spend $40, buy a pressure cooker, spend another $40 on more spores and start over... then spend another $40 on a fruiting chamber... then proper mushrooms can be grown...

huge difference between boiling and the pressure cooker, biologics and everything.... 212F is boiling, 250F is inside a pressure cooker

no comparison, wasting money boiling jars


----------



## AchillesLast (Aug 11, 2008)

I've heard that it can take anywhere from 1-3 weeks for jars to get colonized. I have a feeling though, that my jars are too hot which is making the jars colonize slower. They are typically anywhere from 78-84 degrees in my closet. I just read today that the optimal jar temperature is the low 70s. Anyway, I'll keep watching them for a bit. For a first time grow, I am definitely learning that its not as easy as you read and I've a got some good techniques for next time sterilizing. 

I still have like 4 cc's of my cambodian spores so I think I'm going to prepare so more jars at the end of this week when I get a good verdict on my current jars.

My goal from this first grow is to get at least one cake that fruits. That way I could take a spore print and do so more experimenting on tightening down my procedure. I think I will probably invest in a few more strands though. I'm looking at Golden Teacher from canadian's grow and maybe some B+.

Btw I will be posting pictures of my all my jars after work. Maybe that will shed some light on the orange spots.


----------



## canadianreefer (Aug 12, 2008)

Sweet...
I'm not questioning nashbar, he seems to have more experience than me with mushroom growing, however, I personally wouldn't spend $40 on a fruiting chamber _or _a pressure cooker; _especially _not on a fruiting chamber when you can make on that's equally as good for less than $10.
As for a pressure cooker, I had a 50% success rate with a 2 jar experiment using a regular pot and boiling the water with the lid on for 2 hours.

Maybe go for the cooker, but in my opinion, a $40 fruiting chamber is a big waste...


----------



## nashbar (Aug 12, 2008)

go to www.shroomery.org, search "poor man's pod"... 

$40 for one fruiting chamber is high, i have two pods that probably cost less than $40, but you get the point... the only expensive part is an air pump ($9-$15), which i now have many of...

i couldn't disagree with you more, pressure cookers and fruiting chambers are key to growing mushrooms as a hobby. 

if you want to grow once, trip once and be done, don't waste $50 on materials. 

if you want to grow more than once, trip out more than once and continue growing, spend $100 and grow some proper mushrooms.

good equipment can eliminate a lot of potential problems (pressure cooker, poor man's pod)


----------



## canadianreefer (Aug 12, 2008)

lol.. i'll go along with you on the pressure cooker idea, and it being more efficient, although not a total necessity as i've heard of and experienced success without one...

although my fruiting chamber holds 95%+ humidity with some damp perlite in the bottom, it's only a $10 rubbermaid container, which is more than sufficient...
all i do is fan it out daily and it does the job, if you're not into doing any manual labour, then yeah, buy a fruiting chamber...


----------



## AchillesLast (Aug 12, 2008)

Yeah, I got a hold of an old aquarium for like $20 with a hood and everything which is basically the same idea as the rubbermaid. Going to put wet perlite on the bottom as well. The pressure cooker is definitely the way to go if your going to be doing this often and in large scale, but this is just more of a hobby until I get a proper place for growing bud. I've heard decent success with the boiling water so I'm going to be sticking with that for a bit until I see a decent return on some mushrooms. Just from one small scale first attempt I can see why this is harder than an Tek's make it out to be.

Btw, and update of the orange spots. (Sorry I didn't take pictures. My girlfriend just moved back into town, but I will try to steal her nice digital camera). It is most definitely spreading. The orange pin-sized dots aren't growing themselves, but they are multipling in different places on the substrate. After closer inspection on one of the jars, it is starting to develop the beginnings of Lipstick mold.

*Lipstick Mold  Sporendonema purpurescens (Geotrichum candidium) * 
This fungus colonizes compost or casing. As spores mature, the color of the mold changes from white to pink, to cherry red, and finally to dull orange. It is slow growing. Spores spread in air, during watering, and on pickers. The lipstick mold utilizes certain fats in the compost. It is an uncommon problem. Control is centered around sanitation. 



I think all the orange dots are also a precursor to the lipstick mold as one of my jars is starting to develop a pink tinge. Lipstick mold DOES pass through filters and has managed to get into all my jars. The orange dots are on everything now even the cakes that were showing signs of mycelium growth.


I dunno what to do about it. I feel like waiting it out will just be a waste of time and space. However, I am tempted to keep the 2 jars that had the small mycelium growth just to see what happens. i.e. if the lipstick mold takes over or if the mycelium can out grow it. At this point, I HIGHLY doubt I will be birthing anything from this first run.


Stuff I learned from my first attempt:


DO NOT SHORTCUT ANYTHING! Any attempt, no matter how vain or useless it seems for sanitizing your workspace is a GOOD idea. I was obviously not nearly as careful as I could have been.

Storing my jars in a cooler environment (mid to low 70s) may actually increase colonizing time. High temperatures seem to favor contaminates.


Stuff I will be changing for next attempt:

I will be lowering the water content in the jars to a little less than 1/4 cup and I will be using tap water this time. I've done some reading that mushies like regular water with some minerals and stuff in it. I used distilled water last time.

I will be baking all substrate material at 300 degrees for 20 min prior to putting them into the jars. As boling only gets the jars up to 212 degrees, this could be a potential workaround to the Pressure Cooker at the moment and if nothing else, will be an extra precauting against contams.

I am also looking into the oven tek as possible way for inocculating next time. This could provide a more sterile environment.

When I get a chance to steal my gf's camera I'll try to take a nice resolution shot of these orange dots and see what we can make them out to be. I'm quite certain that it is nothing good though.


----------



## massbaster (Aug 12, 2008)

i dont use a pressure cooker either. 

BUT i do use a large lobster pot and place a wet dish cloth on the cover. not much of a pressure cooker but it should help increase the psi slightly as well as temps. 

i have not had any contamination initially from any of my jars. i just did not have them in complete darkness from the start. this caused uneven and slow mycelium growth. after birthing i only had some issues with cobweb mold. 

i have developed some horrible results from my first grow, although i did manage a few mushies. 

but could not get my cake to a second flush. have since tried to clone some of that cake and have failed at that as well.

i am getting lots of cobweb mold and i am seeing the lipstick mold as well. i am not worried about it as i know how i messed up the first time and i did not expect any great results from my cloning exp. gonna dump everything soon.

but, since i did buy another case of jars i am going to give it one more shot. i have 3 strains on the way and plan on making 7 jars of each.

complete darkness for first 2 weeks.
dunking after birthing
roll in verm.

these three things i did not do well last time and think it caused the problems.


----------



## canadianreefer (Aug 12, 2008)

Damn sorry to hear you lost your jars...
Yeah a pressure cooker sounds like a good idea, however, if you don't want to purchase one or aren't so fortunate as to already have one, such as myself, and you do choose to use a pot with a lid, I boiled for 2 solid hours with the lid on, and to make sure the jars didn't crack i put a thick cloth at the bottom of the pot so the glass of the jars didn't come in contact with the hot metal.

Also Achilles, you can try wearing those plastic gloves you get in boxes of like, 50 or 100 or whatever at any hardware store. That seemed to help me keep everything clean, too.


----------



## AchillesLast (Aug 12, 2008)

Well I'm glad to know I'm not alone in fucking up my first attempt massbaster! Especially after investing almost $100 in supplies (spores, substrate, fruiting chamber, hygrometer) it's a little disheartening to get poor results. But I am determined to get some to fruit.

I just ordered some golden teachers today. I'm going to finish up the 4 ccs or so left in my camodian syringe and move on to the teachers next.


----------



## massbaster (Aug 12, 2008)

but not much of a problem. i got four cakes out of 10 first time around.

got 20-25 mushrooms off them all. they were good cambodians. nice buzz.

i just could not get a second flush. ended up with green mold contam until had one cake left after 3 weeks waiting for start of second flush.

anyhow, tried some h2o2 and piece of cake for making syringe as well as piece of dried mushroom and h2o2 to make syringe. 

results are poor at best, but at least i am getting to know my contaminants.

like i said, three more on the way and expect much better results this time.


----------



## massbaster (Aug 12, 2008)

AchillesLast said:


> Well I'm glad to know I'm not alone in fucking up my first attempt massbaster! Especially after investing almost $100 in supplies (spores, substrate, fruiting chamber, hygrometer) it's a little disheartening to get poor results. But I am determined to get some to fruit.
> 
> I just ordered some golden teachers today. I'm going to finish up the 4 ccs or so left in my camodian syringe and move on to the teachers next.


keep trying and also keep unused cc's in fridge. help last longer. 


and as far as boiling goes, the first time i did it for 60-75 minutes and had no issues. 
then for 90 the second time. both times i kept watching the wet towel and made sure it stayed wet throughout. keep trying, second time will be the charm for this stuff.


----------



## canadianreefer (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice good luck with the GT grow, I can't wait to follow it lol...
They give a nice little high.

I got a sudden headrush and was watching Alice in Wonderland beginning movie credits and all the letters were popping out of the screen lol!


----------



## AchillesLast (Aug 12, 2008)

last time I dropped acid I watched Alice in Wonderland. What a great flick for that kind of shit. I'm glad you had a fun time


----------



## nashbar (Aug 13, 2008)

massbaster said:


> anyhow, tried some h2o2 and piece of cake for making syringe as well as piece of dried mushroom and h2o2 to make syringe


can't go from cake to syringe

can go from cake to uncolonized jar

a really good/reliable method of fast, large scale propogation is:

1. buy 1 syringe
2. colonize ten 1pint PFTEK jars
3. transfer 1/4 of each colonize jar to a 1quart jar of your preferred grain
4. case/bulk spawn the colonized grain
5. fruit
6. be happy

it takes ~2months, but mushrooms will be everywhere...


----------



## AchillesLast (Aug 19, 2008)

So I hate to bump my old thread up, but it needed an update. 

I haven't thrown away any of the red spotted jars yet. Curious, I know. But, oddly enough, the mycelium is overtaking the red spots! Some of my jars are around 40% colonized. I am not sure if I should be concerned that these mushrooms may be contaminated as well. However, it seems from shroomery.org that if the cake fruits, then it is most likely good to eat. I guess this is because if molds infect the cakes, then the mycelium will be too weak to produce and mushrooms and you'll only get aborts. 

So long story short. I am going to hold onto these jars and see if the mycelium keeps growing.

PS I am sorry I am so lame about taking pictures, but all I have is this shitty webcam. I really need to bug my girlfriend for hers.


----------



## nashbar (Aug 19, 2008)

are the orange/red spots just exposed chunks of vermiculite?

vermiculite looks kind red/orange, and that would explain why mycellium is growing.

good luck, post some pictures.


----------



## AchillesLast (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey, so I finally got around to taking some pictures. I was going to take some earlier, but I figured the more time I left them, the more development might happen. My g/f lost her USB cable so I took them with my shitty webcam. Sorry about the quality  but it gives a you a general idea on how my jars are coming.

So lets see, updates:

The red dots are still very present in my indoor jars. They are about the size of the tip of a sharpened pencil and are multiplying. I know it's a contam on some sort, however the strange thing is. The mycelium is just growing right over it. On one jar even, I circle some spots where the mycelium met these red dots to see if it would overtake them, and eventually it did. I am not sure what to make of these results.

*Will I be safe to birth these after dunking in water/h202 ? Could they potentially contaiminate other cakes that do not have these red spots? Will the fruits be safe to eat you think?*

I have 4 more jars I am incubating in my pool house. They are coming alonge PERFECTLY! No contaims and since its around 68-72 in there, the mycelium is poking through and starting to colonize these jars.

My only concern at the moment, is if these red spots mean bad cakes. The mycelium is powering through this contam in all but 1 jar.

Anyway, let's start with some pics.


----------



## AchillesLast (Aug 28, 2008)

Let's label the jars 1-10 starting from the upper left.

#1 This is jar A. You can see mycelium strands from the right side branching out into the orange dot area. I also sharpied and area of encircle mycelium by these mysterious orange dots. You can see that the mycelium is now out of circle and therefore must be overgrowing the orange dots. 

#2 This is Jar A. You can see the mycelium growth on the other side of that jar. And even the difference in the lower portion (infested with orange dots) and the upper portion of dry vermiculite.

#3 This is Jar B. This jar is doing the poorest out of all the jars. I circle some of the orange dots with red in paint so you can see the contrast between the substrate material. Though Jar B is doing poorly, the mycelium is still growing. However, very slowly.

#4 This is Jar B. From the other side. This is the only patch of mycelium growing on this substrate jar.

#5 This is Jar C. This is jar is doing the best out of all the jars. It is about 70% colonized right now. The two sharpie spots are where the mycelium encircled the orange dots and eventually grew over them, covering them in white.

#6 This is Jar C. This is the only uncolonized portion of this jar. This portion does in deed have orange spots, but I'm hypothesizing that they will be overgrown by the mycelium.

#7 This is Jar C. This is a view from the bottom. When you enlarge this picture its very easy to tell that the substrate has orange dots as it has a very bright orange tint to the uncolonized substrate.

#8 This is Jar D. Average growth so far. By enlarging you see the contrast in substrate material. Some is brighter orange while some is dull.

#9 This is Jar D. Average growth. Good picture of the mycelium's wispy branches stretching out over the the uncolonized substrate.

#10 This is Jar D. I shot this picture to try and get a good contrast of substrate with and without orange dots. The center near the mycelium is very orange, while the area below it does not have much color.

If anyone has any suggestions on this orange invader please post. I am very much hoping these cakes are not contagious to other cakes or even worse, infecting the mycelium.

The main reason I am concerned because eventually I will get to the point that the good cakes growing in my pool house will need to get birthed into the same terrarium as these orange infected cakes.


----------



## Murdoch (Aug 28, 2008)

Just be patient. The cambodian ones can take time. But when they start to show up they grow very fast


----------



## AchillesLast (Aug 28, 2008)

I was searching through shroomery.org today to see if I could find a possible explanation for these mysterious orange dots. I stumbled across this thread: alittle help - Mushroom Cultivation - Shroomery Message Board. 

Sadly, it doesn't provide an explanation...but it shows some better quality pictures of the exact same problem I'm having.


----------



## nashbar (Aug 28, 2008)

do you have rusty spots on the jar lid or ring? pretty much all mine are rusty.

could it be rusty water dripping in while you're pressure cooking?


----------



## AchillesLast (Aug 28, 2008)

There were some rusty spots from boiling, however the only reason I don't think it's rust is because the orange dots are definitely spreading; they just aren't growing larger. They are all consistently about the size of a sharpened pencil tip.

Like I said, the mycelium seems to have no problem growing right over it so I am not sure if it's any cause for alarm. I just wish I could identify what the problem was so I could know where to go from there.


----------



## massbaster (Aug 28, 2008)

AchillesLast said:


> There were some rusty spots from boiling, however the only reason I don't think it's rust is because the orange dots are definitely spreading; they just aren't growing larger. They are all consistently about the size of a sharpened pencil tip.
> 
> Like I said, the mycelium seems to have no problem growing right over it so I am not sure if it's any cause for alarm. I just wish I could identify what the problem was so I could know where to go from there.


my first grow was cambodes.

i had orange spots or "staining" it was random and did not consume the jars or mycelium like a bacteria.

i birthed them and got mushrooms from the cakes. i may have a picture....
the first picture is of the brown or orange stain. 

the other pictures are of cambodian mushrooms growing.

if the cakes are white, and the "stain" is not overtaking the cake, i would not worry about and just birth and see what happens.

my guess is the rice bled from excess water. you could put them into a seperate fruiting chamber and i would recommend using some h2o2 to help prevent more growth from the stain or anything else.

p.s. i searched high and low to find any info and could not so you are not alone. is did not seem to affect mine and i have already enjoyed the fruits of my labor. *I just started 21 more cakes. three strains, 7 jars each. z,f and hawiian strains*


----------



## bonze309 (Aug 28, 2008)

Well guys I hav read your hole thread congrat guys how many does it take to get a buzz. Never see anything like that in indiana!!!!!!!! That would hav been gr8 for the metor shower that was two weeks ago tuesday>it was cool azz hell and I was not tripen.Good luck on future grows Later


----------



## massbaster (Aug 28, 2008)

of the ones you see in the pictures, i let them get a little bit bigger and then i was getting a good buzz of 2 for like 5-7 hours.....

real nice high, tingly buddy buzz from head to toes, numbing type sensations, kinda felt like jello.... real nice and enjoyable, especially from someone who could be prescribed as fully depressed,i like and cant wait to grow more.....


----------



## AchillesLast (Sep 6, 2008)

Quick Update:

I am very excited to say that one of my jars that had the "orange spot problem" is about 98% colonized and today I looked and found...two little tiny mushrooms! They are like an inch long and have dark brown caps. I found them making their way up the side of one of my jars. I am very excited! I have a feeling that my "orange spot crisis" will be gone once I got to fruit these jars. Seeing this little aborts has given me hope that my cakes will indeed flower!

I will be posting pics but tonight I am partying! 

peace


----------



## AchillesLast (Sep 8, 2008)

Here are the pics as promised. Oh and since last post, one of the one inch mushies has grown to almost 3 inches! I am not sure if I should have birthed this one a long time ago.....I think I might be behind on this one. Anyway, if I do birth should i just pry this one off and dunk n roll still or is it a waste of effort at this point?

EDIT: that dark circle is a sharpie pen I used for highlighting something earlier in growth.


----------



## AchillesLast (Sep 9, 2008)

Updates (Bad News ):

Alright so I birthed the cake with the 2 mini mushies growing up the side. It wasn't fully colonized (about 97%) but I decided that these mushies needed to be free so I was going to cut away the uncolonized part. (Remember these are the cakes suffereing from orange dot syndrome) However, to my dismay, as I started to cut away the uncolonized portion, more and more orange dots and orange paste was coming away with the uncolonized cake. And it seems that the orange infection went deep into the heart of the cake. With that, I promptly tossed it out. I decided that to the benefit of myself and everyone who may eat some of my fruit, it would be wise to throw these questionables out now instead of getting belligirently sick. Here are some pics of my cake disection and the small mushrooms that I picked from the sides. I tossed the mushrooms as well because the mycelium has been fully engrained in this orange shit for weeks now. Those mushrooms are probably just as tainted. From the pics against the white paper towel and white mycelium you can really see how deeply orange the infected areas are. I am unsure of what contam this is.


----------



## AchillesLast (Sep 9, 2008)

Update (Good news!):

Earlier in this grow, I was unsure if these orange cakes would have a problem so I used the rest of my syringe to colonize 4 more jars. They are coming along beautifully! All white, lots of stringy mycelium. All the jars should be done by next week at the latest.

But what my really good news was....here is a pic of my first birthday cake! This is from the second batch of jars and it is completely colonized without a doubt not contaminated. Here is a pic of the birtday. 

After birthing I promptly dunked and I am eagerly awaiting tomorrow to put my cake in its glass mansion.


----------



## AchillesLast (Sep 12, 2008)

Fruiting Chamber pics with first cake

Cake has been in the chamber for 2 days now, no pins yet. The Fruiting chamber has been around 76-82 throughout the day and the humidity was beeing maintained around 91%-97%.

However, since I'm running a modified PMP tek I have one 15 gal pm (10 gal tank) that is going 24/7. But I was concerned with FAE since that is a crucial need for fruiting bodies and decided to fan and make a few more holes to let more air exchange. After reading through shroomery, I decided that I should add one more pump to eliminate the need for me to constantly need to fan it because I won't be around on weekends. I am now having a problem getting the humidity above 88%. Though I fear that my digital RH indicater has become unreliable because I misted the chamber with water/H202 and the water droplets are condensing on the glass walls. Even an hour later they are still there. This makes me think that my humidity as it appropriate levels.

Anyway, here are some pics of my setup. Positions of the fans and a pic of the lone cake. Two of the last three jars are nearing colonization, they will definitely be done by next week.


----------



## AchillesLast (Sep 16, 2008)

I got my first pins! I will be posting some pictures after work tonight. But damn do they look good and what a satisfying feeling to see your work pay off.

So I dunked my cake and I'm pretty sure it made a whole lot of difference as I am getting pins ALL OVER my cake. You can see them starting to form as little white clumps of mycelium; then they gradually start maturing out and getting caps. What an amazing sight!

Anyway, I just wanted to update. I'm sure no one is really reading this thread anymore anyway. But if you are, all I have some pin pron for you later tonight


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Sep 16, 2008)

hell yes, pin porn..lets see it!


----------



## AchillesLast (Sep 17, 2008)

As promised I got 2 pin shots and a couple more shots of "the lab". I got my stealth poor man's pod at optimum automation effeciency. I think I like it the most though because I have two pumps that provide FAE constantly, but it's very dry where I live so I was just pumping in dry air and it couldn't stay humidified. So I hooked my two air pumps up to two airstones and placed them in glasses with a splash of H202. Humidity went from 81% to 91% in like 15 minutes. And now, I'm getting my first mushrooms.

They used to be pins but now they are maturing out.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Sep 17, 2008)

nice......


----------



## AchillesLast (Sep 17, 2008)

yeah i know these pictures aren't that amazing. My shitty webcam just does not do it justice. I wish I could take a high quality up close shot to show you how colonized the bottom right ridge is. But those few big mushies are coming up fast.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Sep 17, 2008)

yeah its kind of hard to really see detail but i get the jest of it.
are you using an aquarium for a fruiting chamber?


----------



## AchillesLast (Sep 17, 2008)

yeah, it's working really really well. The damp perlite on the bottom pretty much keeps the humidity in the mid 90's and the two bubble stones force it even higher while providing FAE. I do fan it when I get a chance and mist the walls sometimes, but for the most part, this Fruiting Chamber is very self-sufficient.


----------



## forestgreen (Sep 22, 2008)

Great stuff! I've been watching your progress. I'll be starting my first grow soon as well.


----------



## AchillesLast (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks for the comment! 

yeah, I've been real lazy updating this but my first flush was a little over 55g wet. But it was a ton of little skinny fuckers that dried up to like .5g each. So I have all these little tiny mushies now haha. Oh well, some fruit is better than no fruit. I was just looking forward to picking some monsters. I think it may have to do with my strain. It seems that they typically grow very tall and skinny unless provided with *beyond excellent* conditions. I have not been too impressed with cambodians so far.

I'll post some pics of the harvest when I get a chance. Anyway, thanks for watching.


----------



## SNiPerXP (Mar 8, 2009)

You got 55g's wet from you first flush? How many cakes does this include?

But anyways, I'm looking forward to my first grow in a couple days. I ordered from sporebank and should hopefully be getting my Golden Teacher spores any day now. I would definitely go with Golden Teacher next time though as I hear they have larger than average fruit. I'm not sure if I'll be posting a log or just my final harvest, but you're story has definitely taught me quite a bit of stuff.


----------



## Ghost420 (Mar 9, 2009)

oh boy he just said he lives with his parents.

the old guys are gonna rip on you now.

i would go back and esit that out if you wanna get some helpful information


----------



## MrBaker (Mar 9, 2009)

Ghost420 said:


> oh boy he just said he lives with his parents.
> 
> the old guys are gonna rip on you now.
> 
> i would go back and esit that out if you wanna get some helpful information


I can only hope that his parents either A. actually don't care about such thing. and/or B. He is giving his parents a cut of the harvest.


----------



## SNiPerXP (Mar 9, 2009)

MrBaker said:


> I can only hope that his parents either A. actually don't care about such thing. and/or B. He is giving his parents a cut of the harvest.


Lol, most of my relatives loves mushrooms!


----------



## ReaxBeats (Sep 15, 2010)

got some cambos on the way gonna do the same proc from shroomery,

your second set of jars looked way better colonized than your first...
what did you do diff.

oh and im tuned in too see the harvest =]


----------

